# Additives - How much is too much?



## snappyllama (Oct 18, 2014)

Howdy,

Is there a good rule of thumb for TOTAL amounts of additives before they impact the stability of CP?

I've used salt, sugar and clay with good success at 1-2 tsp ppo each into a recipe with 1/2 water subbed out for coconut milk.  A couple of batches are still curing, but I love that result so far. Now I'm thinking of adding a pinch of tussah silk to dissolve and don't think that will cause any issues from what I've read from you fine folks.  

I'm also thinking of throwing colloidal oatmeal (for exfoliation), caffeine (for oomph), and possibly aloe powder (for more bubbles and soothing qualities) into the mix as sort of a "get your booty out the door feeling spiffy" soap. Should I keep all the powdered additives under a certain volume ppo? Frankensoap could be my overly enthusiastic result. 

I *know* I should experiment with adding each thing individually until I hit a breaking point. That's the right way to go about tweaking my recipe, but I am impatient! _Hubby has made me promise to keep it down to a single batch per week as the soap is already starting to stack up - and none of it is even cured fully yet!_ 

If you have advice, I'd love to hear it!  Unless it has to do with patience... :wink:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 19, 2014)

It's not just about adding each thing until it breaks, but more to do with seeing what each additive is brining to the party - same with oils. 

Changing multiple parts means that you can never get that firm idea of what each one does. You might well find that some things can be left out if you are using another one that also has that particular property.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Oct 19, 2014)

In my opinion, anything over 10% would be an overkill. I only use CM (about 100mls per kg of oils) and some colours, clays or charcoal. Sometimes oatmeal and no more than 1-2 teaspoons per kg of oils. Otherwise it gets to scratchy. 
Anything more than few additives and it all gets to messy, the whole purpose of soap being "cleansing" is gone. I know milk is used in soaps a lot, I use it, it is food, but I can't understand other foods being used in soaps. I'm sorry to all the peeps using fruits and veggies in soap, I understand there can be some benefits for the skin, but just the thought of slathering food on me while showering is putting me off.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 19, 2014)

I too primarily use milks (favorite is Buttermilk) , colors, charcoal, clays etc.  I do use silk in almost all my recipes.  I've also used oatmeal and honey, salt and sugar.  Otherwise haven't tried anything else.  I do want to try avocado some day.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 19, 2014)

I did a soap with bentonite clay, avocado puree, GM concentrate, and sugar at 1 TBS ppo.
It is. A. W. E. S. O. M. E. The best soap thus far for me. 
We know what clays do, co milk and GM, salt, sugar etc. We read and research and can find out easily what the typical additive does.
So knowing all these things and reading what it all added to other's soaps, I say GO FOR IT!! 

You can read up and see what one additive gives and takes from the recipe, and combine with others to help what one takes away it will add back. I think the way you do "too much" is if you do too many drying additives, too many lather inhibitors, etc, then it doesn't work. Play around and have fun, is how I feel.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2014)

fuzz-juzz said:


> In my opinion, anything over 10% would be an overkill. I only use CM (about 100mls per kg of oils) and some colours, clays or charcoal. Sometimes oatmeal and no more than 1-2 teaspoons per kg of oils. Otherwise it gets to scratchy.
> Anything more than few additives and it all gets to messy, the whole purpose of soap being "cleansing" is gone. I know milk is used in soaps a lot, I use it, it is food, but I can't understand other foods being used in soaps. I'm sorry to all the peeps using fruits and veggies in soap, I understand there can be some benefits for the skin, but just the thought of slathering food on me while showering is putting me off.



I'm with you.  I can't really get into the concept of putting food in my soap.  That includes coffee grounds, oatmeal, and lemon peel as well as the whole puree thing.  I can do infusions, coffee or cocoa powder as colorants, but the line appears to be there on getting past my mental block.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback!  I don't have any problems with foodie things going into soap - maybe because I cook with a lot of the same oils and routinely make hair masks with egg, avocado puree, etc.

I *knew* TEG was going to tell me to go slow from reading his other posts.   Right now, I'm about 6 batches in and have been, ummm, "testing" while they cure.  So far I'm increasingly happy with each batch as I've made it - adding a bit of this and that.  Fine: I'll be good and just adjust one thing at a time - seeing how that impacts the overall recipe.

I've been reading up on qualities and usage rates and doing a bit of experimenting on my own.  I'll keep that up!

Next up - pumpkin salt bars.  That only counts as one tweak, right?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2014)

Hihi! Personally I am more from the Kevin Dunn school of thought - but that in no way makes it the right one! I also love seeing the passion that drives people on this site. 

I have to admit, my next salt bars will have coconut milk in them. I know - I am SO rock and roll


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps (Oct 20, 2014)

This inspires me to do something other than my regular soap - I must have done about 45+ batches and the most I've ever added was coffee grounds. I work as a barista a few days a week, so I've got heaps of nice coffee grounds available.

See if you can sweet talk your hubby into building you a curing rack. I have a rack here my cabinet making friend made me, I use 9 muffin cooling trays. It barely takes up any room at all


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 20, 2014)

As a beginning soaper, I can't tell you how many different additives I bought, tried once, and never touched again. There are a few that I still use, milks, oatmeal, scrubby things for gardener's soap, once in a while clay or silk. (silk mostly because I still haven't used up what I originally bought years ago) You can throw a lot of things at a bar of soap, but in the end, sometimes less is more. I love doing blind tests with friends. They have no idea what's in the soap and go by their experience alone. Sometimes our opinion of a soap is influenced by the goodies we know are in there, but in a blind test, users are going only by feel. 

That being said, I think it's a good thing for soapers to try all the ingredients out there. How else will they ever know what works, and what doesn't, what they like, and what they don't?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> As a beginning soaper, I can't tell you how many different additives I bought, tried once, and never touched again. There are a few that I still use, milks, oatmeal, scrubby things for gardener's soap, once in a while clay or silk. (silk mostly because I still haven't used up what I originally bought years ago) You can throw a lot of things at a bar of soap, but in the end, sometimes less is more. I love doing blind tests with friends. They have no idea what's in the soap and go by their experience alone. Sometimes our opinion of a soap is influenced by the goodies we know are in there, but in a blind test, users are going only by feel.
> 
> That being said, I think it's a good thing for soapers to try all the ingredients out there. How else will they ever know what works, and what doesn't, what they like, and what they don't?


 
This is a good point.  There was a blind test done regarding milk and results indicated that in a single use, there was no real difference between milk, powdered milk and water.  Of course, use over time might well have a different story, but it is certainly edible additives for thought.


----------

